# Has anyone tried this "discount shop"?



## Tri Suryadi

Hi there, 
I browsed some hamiltons review on youtube, and i found this website:
Products | DiscountShop.com | Discount watches online shop

The website is quite good in my opinion, i've never tried any online purchasing before.
I'm a conservative buyer actually, but looking at this website, it seems like maybe i will try it.
I bought my open heart for about $920 last december, in that website, its only around $650. very tempting right?  
Oh, and its also written free shipping worldwide. since i live in Indonesia (south east asia) is it really free?
kindly let me know your experience if you have tried this online shopping before.

Thanks everyone..!

Regards, 
Tri.


----------



## dR4gonwidj4j4

Yea my brother have tried it and received it quite quickly. I just bought one myself, but it's still on the post. No hassle really...


----------



## Syed117

Apparently discountshop.com used to be countshop.com. Haven't bought from countshop personally but I've heard good things.


----------



## watchobs

Used Discountwatches.com for many a purchase (especially Orients) and have never had issues! Very fair pricing and fairly quick shipping!


----------



## fritz_dls

Recently bought a pilot 46mm from this website. They are based in Hong Kong. Received the watch in 3 days time and no issues at all.


----------



## robailey

I'm skeptical. The discount is too high, and they hide their IP address. If they're based in HK, it's right next to the largest counterfeit market in the world - Shenzhen. Chances are actually, the movement will be real, but if you try to get your warranty covered from something you buy there - good luck.
I found a online store called high discount shop and they sell beats really cheap is it real? - Yahoo! Answers

I'm looking at a Hamilton GMT, but it's sketchy. I own a sourcing company and know factories that specialize in fakes. Descent quality, but far from the real thing - especially considering water resistance... be careful.


----------



## oiram

I used them last year, when they were still "countshop", and everything was very very smooth and fast with all paperwork and waranty documents. Nothing to worry about with these guys.

@ robailey: If you would rather work with a US store/site check out ashford.com. They also have heavily discounted Hamiltons with prices similar to discountshop:

http://www.ashford.com


----------



## Perseus

If it were my money I'd stick to the known grays like jomashop, ashford and authenticwatches.com


----------



## obe

robailey said:


> I'm skeptical. The discount is too high, and they hide their IP address. If they're based in HK, it's right next to the largest counterfeit market in the world - Shenzhen. Chances are actually, the movement will be real, but if you try to get your warranty covered from something you buy there - good luck.
> I found a online store called high discount shop and they sell beats really cheap is it real? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> I'm looking at a Hamilton GMT, but it's sketchy. I own a sourcing company and know factories that specialize in fakes. Descent quality, but far from the real thing - especially considering water resistance... be careful.


They are not really hiding (seem to be registerd in Connecticut):
BBB: DiscountShop.com Review - Wholesalers & Distributors in Stamford, CT - BBB Business Review - BBB serving Connecticut
IP: 54.191.193.138
ISP: Amazon.com
Server location: Boardman, Oregon


----------



## Gibsons

Perseus said:


> If it were my money I'd stick to the known grays like jomashop, ashford and authenticwatches.com


I've only used one online grey market retailer - Jomashop. My experience was smooth and got a great deal on an authentic, beautiful watch.


----------



## estebanelequente

I was curious about them also so I did a little digging. They have an A+ rating with the BBB my understanding is they dont just hand those out. Id say they are trustworthy. Plus after doing some digging I have read nothing negative about them or their previous site (countshop). I trust Joma but you cant say the same thing about them ive read plenty of negatives about those guys!


----------



## davestan

Dealt with them a number of times with no issue. Absolutely genuine product. In fact have a current order just shipped. The package is coming from Hong Kong. So they also have a shipping centre in Asia. Free postage. I'm in Australia. Jomashop did not have the courtesy to reply to any of my product enquiry emails, and their high shipping rates to countries other than USA are deal breakers. So Discountshop again got my business.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter

I have never tried them before but I will keep an eye on them. I currently live in Hong Kong and can go to check them out. Does anybody know their address in Hong Kong? I have used both Jomashop and Ashford before and the transactions were very smooth but you need to be careful if there is something wrong with your watch and you need to get some service . A few months ago I got a Armand Nicolet watch from Ashford. The watch was very nice except it was not keeping time correctly. It was 10 minutes slower everyday and I got a RMA number from Ashford immediately. After they got my watch and then they asked me to send in the warranty card and I found it ridiculous. I am still trying to resolve the issue with them. I guess it is easy for them to take the money but you need to chase them down if you need some service.


----------



## Vracer111

I recently purchased a quartz Hamilton Kahaki Pilot Pioneer from discountshop... because it was $100 less than Jomashop. If going grey market might as well not pay more than necessary. Received in a very timely manner and watch is keeps great time. Still within 1 second of official NIST time I set it to many weeks ago...


----------



## Everybodyhatesraymond

I just had a series of e-mail exchanges with Discountshop regarding a rumor about them being sued by Luminox. They are not true as far as I know. They reached out and explained that their issue was over a license dispute over selling their products because of the tritium inside the watches, not that they were selling inauthentic stuff. They even went so far as to send me their licensing documents which tells me they went the extra mile to be a legit seller. Very reasonable folks and top notch communication. They're solid. You can check out that exchange here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/help-luminox-watches-need-general-help-929882-2.html

Cheers


----------



## TgeekB

Everybodyhatesraymond said:


> I just had a series of e-mail exchanges with Discountshop regarding a rumor about them being sued by Luminox. They are not true as far as I know. They reached out and explained that their issue was over a license dispute over selling their products because of the tritium inside the watches, not that they were selling inauthentic stuff. They even went so far as to send me their licensing documents which tells me they went the extra mile to be a legit seller. Very reasonable folks and top notch communication. They're solid. You can check out that exchange here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/help-luminox-watches-need-general-help-929882-2.html
> 
> Cheers


Good to know. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

